# How often do you cut your fluff's nails?



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm trying to figure out how long I can go between getting the fluffs groomed, so I was wondering approximately how often do you have your fluff's nails cut? I know that nails grow at different paces, but on average?

I brush and bathe the dogs just fine, but I am too afraid to cut their nails right now. But if it means I don't have to make an appt with the mobile groomer as often, I guess I'll have to learn. 

Thanks


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

when i was cutting them myself, i cut after each weekly bath when the nails were soft. i just shaved a little off each time to give me confidence and them used to it. when i have the mobile groomer come over to do it, i have her come every other week - but that is mostly to get them used to having people come over and also to have some of the longer quicks recede. does that make sense? anyway, i think you can have the nails trimmed as little as once a month? walking on concrete helps to keep them shorter.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

That's the one thing I don't do for Rocky at all...I bring him to the groomer for a nail trim when he doesn't get groomed every month to five weeks...I'll go in between. Now that I have him in the puppy cut, I will probably bring him every four weeks and get them trimmed then. We take long walks after the sun goes down, so I'm sure that helps. I'm too chicken to do it myself!



Nikki's Mom said:


> I'm trying to figure out how long I can go between getting the fluffs groomed, so I was wondering approximately how often do you have your fluff's nails cut? I know that nails grow at different paces, but on average?
> 
> I brush and bathe the dogs just fine, but I am too afraid to cut their nails right now. But if it means I don't have to make an appt with the mobile groomer as often, I guess I'll have to learn.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I usually do it every other week. I'll do it every week if I'm actively showing the dogs.

Marina loves cutting the nails - and I'm more than happy to have her do it! That was one of the hardest parts of grooming for me to get used to - cutting the nails. Of course, I'm kind of wimpy about it and I don't cut them as closely as they could be cut.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I think that it will not be easy to cut Keiko's nails. She cannot bear to have her front legs touched at all. When I try to touch them, she immediately lays down and tucks her legs under her body. She broke her front leg in a fall a couple of years ago, so she's very nervous about those front legs. I'm working with her every day to de-sensitize her, but so far, no luck. 

If I just trim their nails a bit each week with a small nail scissor, maybe I won't be so afraid.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Nikki's Mom said:


> If I just trim their nails a bit each week with a small nail scissor, maybe I won't be so afraid.


It took me a while (a looooong while) to get comfortable with the idea of clipping nails myself. I use cat nail clippers, they are like little scissors, and do their nails after each bath when the nails are soft. I bathe every week and trim a little bit each time. Get some Quik Stop and keep it handy in case you cut too close. Sprinkle a little bit of Quick Stop into the cap and should you cut a nail too short and it starts to bleed, just put that nail into the Quik Stop in the cap and the nail will stop bleeding. You will get used to clipping nails after you do it a few times.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I use the Pedipaws, because the clippers were too scary for me. We trim them once a week and it's always a two-person job! It's my least favorite thing to do!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am not overly fond of doing it. If Lola is walking outside on the hard pavement a lot, she doesn't really need it so much, but I check and snip as necessary every other week.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I have never cut them myself- I let the groomer do that. Now we're going probably once every 5-6 weeks. Bisou only walks on the sidewalks so I think that helps too.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter does a lot of walking so the only nails that ever need trimming are his dew claws. I usually have them trimmed every 6 weeks.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I have to have help. I cut at least once a month. It is also a 2 person job.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I do mine once a week. But once a month should be fine. You could do a little filing in between if they have any specific nails that grow quickly (some dogs dewclaws grow more quickly since they aren't down on the ground for example).


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Micky gets his clipped at the groomers. I'm way too chicken to cut them myself. He gets groomed every 3-4 weeks.


----------



## kissmyhorse (Jun 25, 2010)

I literally never cut my Malts nails. I file them with an emery nail thingy... like just a normal people nail file. Its fairly easy since the nails are white (white nails are softer than black nails) and small. Its superrrr easy after a bath. I prefer this much more because I never hurt my baby andddd her nails arent rough and jagged when I'm done so they dont scratch my skin


----------



## kissmyhorse (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh, sorry, forgot to put how often.... I do it approx every 2 weeks.. give or take a bit.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Do you take both of the girls out for walks on concrete at all? If you do, you probably don't need to trim as often.

I end up trimming the nails on the front legs about every 2 weeks, and hardly ever need to trim the back nails because they wear down on their own. The tricky ones are the dewclaws which are almost impossible for me to trim but somehow I manage.

If you are not comfortable trimming the nails yourself, especially while Keiko is getting used to her paws being handled, take them in to have it done. I was so afraid for so long...then when I ordered all of my grooming supplies, I ordered nail clippers "just in case" I got the courage. lol I still do not feel comfortable clipping London's nails (although I do it), but Preston's are all white and tiny and are so easy to do...he is also a VERY good boy.  Taking off a tiny bit each week after a bath is the best way to start out. Make sure you have Quik-stop powder or gel handy (I use the gel...only had to use it once!).


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

I tried to cut Nelson's nails when he was a baby. It didn't go so well. He was too squirmy and I didn't want to take a chance. Now my cats nails, I've been cutting his since he was a kitten for like 9 years now. I do his once a week or every 2 weeks.

But Nelson't gotten his clipped quite a bit already. He's gone to the groomer twice and got it done. And any time we go to the vets we get it done while we are there. They don't charge extra if you have an office visit, for like a shot or something. And they did it today while he got neutered too. So he'll be good till his next grooming time.

We will just do it when he gets groomed, or if they seem long before then, we'd go to the vet to have them do it. His nails are dark and thicker now, and he still wouldn't sit still, so I wouldn't want to risk cutting too close, OUCH!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

For now I will let the groomer do them. I don't take them out on concrete, so their nails grow fast.


----------



## sheila's malt (Apr 17, 2010)

I let the groomer do it once a month when she groomes Sugar. That seems to work out fine.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I do it about once every two weeks. They are so used to it now, they fall asleep half the time!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I do the girls weekly with their baths because the nails are softer and don't crack.

Its important to have the right tools ands understand the anatomy of the nail.......knowing where the "quick" is. 

I use a guillotine style clipper, and an emory board ( 2 grits) and have a styptic powder/chalk ( just in case) and a real good light source. Here is a picture of the nail anatomy

Good luck.you can do it.


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 24, 2010)

So far I haven't had to worry about this since the Vet would take care of it at his appointments. But now that he's done with his round of puppy shots, it'll be 2 months before his next vet visit so I'm thinking I'll have to learn to file at least (much too chicken to clip on my own) since his seem to grow pretty fast and they scratch my skin when he's pawing at me to be picked up and cuddled...which seems to be very, very often.


----------



## diesel (Oct 21, 2008)

I let the vet's office do all the nail clipping to get them used to it. They charged about $7 each time, and we went about every 3 weeks. After 3 months, the dogs were used to it and I could do it easily at home. It helped that the vet techs were really good and gentle. They would never cut the dogs' nails if they were anxious and always found ways to soothed them beforehand.:wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

kissmyhorse said:


> I literally never cut my Malts nails. I file them with an emery nail thingy... like just a normal people nail file. Its fairly easy since the nails are white (white nails are softer than black nails) and small. Its superrrr easy after a bath. I prefer this much more because I never hurt my baby andddd her nails arent rough and jagged when I'm done so they dont scratch my skin


Just wondering what kind of file? That sounds good!
Is it the pressed paper kind? Or the metal file kind?

I must have a strange schedule of nail cutting. I cut a few nails and then a few days later I cut a few more, etc. I find it is easier than cutting them all at once, depends on how cooperative my pup is that day!


----------



## kissmyhorse (Jun 25, 2010)

Canada said:


> Just wondering what kind of file? That sounds good!
> Is it the pressed paper kind? Or the metal file kind?
> 
> I must have a strange schedule of nail cutting. I cut a few nails and then a few days later I cut a few more, etc. I find it is easier than cutting them all at once, depends on how cooperative my pup is that day!


 
I just bought some new ones actually  Theyre just the regular pressed paper kind, $0.99 each. I prefer the rougher grit because it doesnt take as long to file them as it does with a finer grit, but that's to each persons preference. I actually just gave Bronco a file on his front toes about 20 minutes ago. He fell asleep lol.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i actually cut dolces nails today for the first time , he was actually very cooperative!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

kissmyhorse said:


> I just bought some new ones actually  Theyre just the regular pressed paper kind, $0.99 each. I prefer the rougher grit because it doesnt take as long to file them as it does with a finer grit, but that's to each persons preference. I actually just gave Bronco a file on his front toes about 20 minutes ago. He fell asleep lol.


Thank you for the file advice. We will give it a try after the next bath!
I did receive a lovely nail file from the Secret Santa exchange back in December.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

No way, I just can't do the nails, I have the groomer do the girls every 5 weeks, in Yuma I have a friend who does it more often


----------

